# [RISOLTO] mod_rewrite apache e pdo mysql

## marco_88

Salve a tutti

Sono tornato a gentoo dopo tanti anni lontano da questa distribuzione e il mio nuovo pc nuovo vola che è una meraviglia.

Però ora che sto configurando un server LAMP sto avendo più difficoltà di quanto mi aspettavo.

Il server LAMP funziona, ed è stato configurato bene ma ci sono 2 problemi.

Il primo, che è quello più importante, è che venendo da ubuntu mi aspettavo una cartella modules con tutti i moduli da attivare, invece noto che la cartella modules ci sta, ma non trovo il modulo mod_rewrite che a me serve, e ho cercato da stamattina su internet come si attiva questo modulo su gentoo e non sono ancora riuscito a trovare la soluzione! Ho provato anche APACHE2_MODULES senza successo!

Il secondo problema che mi da questo errore quando apro la index del sito testing in locale che sto appunto testando:

Fatal error: Class 'PDO' not found in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/sitotest/lib/Cake/Model/Datasource/Database/Mysql.php on line 177

E' tutta la mattina che sto impazzendo con questi problemi, spero siate in grado di aiutarmi, per il secondo errore ho provato ad abilitare i moduli sul file php.ini, e ho ricompilato php con pdo senza successo.

Spero in un vostro aiuto, ciaoLast edited by marco_88 on Sat Apr 20, 2013 10:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

controlla per bene la variabile APACHE2_MODULES in /etc/portage/make.conf (ha cambiato posizione qualche mese fa) e vedi se rewrite c'è ed è abilitato, in caso abilitalo e ricompila apache.

per php abilita le USE pdo, mysql e mysqli e ricompila.

con le configurazioni giuste funziona.

----------

## marco_88

Ma su APACHE2_MODULES basta mettere solo rewrite o anche qualcos'altro? Se metto il rewrite dopo quando faccio il restart di apache da degli errori sulla configurazione di apache, su 00_default_settings.conf.

Per quanto riguarda il php l'ultima ricompilazione fatta pochi minuti fa è stata fatta con queste flag attive sul file package.use, pdo, mysql e mysqli sono tutte e 3 attive, ma la pagina continua a non aprirsi e a dare errore.

----------

## marco_88

Se può esserti utile questo è il phpinfo, che indica che il pdo è su disabled, ma io ho incluso il pdo nelle use di php quando ho compilato php.

Altra cosa che si evince dal phpinfo che il mod_rewrite risulta caricato.

http://151.25.16.149:8088/phpinfo.php

----------

## marco_88

Sembra che sia tutto risolto, il mod rewrite non mi convinceva troppo, ma ora che funziona il PDO e il sito si è aperto, sembra che funzioni, sennò non si sarebbe aperto. Il pdo aveva un problema strano. Praticamente sembra che alcuni moduli erano compilati in una versione 5.3, ma su phpinfo la dava 5.4, e quindi risultava disabilitato.

Quando ho aggiunto una use chiamata CLI, e ho fatto emerge -av php, mi contrassegnava in verde cli e anche pdo, che però era già aggiunta.

La cosa strana che prima mi dava come versione che installava php 5.3, ma su php --version dava 5.4.

Dopo l'aggiunta di questa flag invece dava che installava la 5.4, e ora magicamente tutto funziona!

----------

## pierino_89

PHP (come altri pacchetti) è slottato, ovvero puoi tenerne più versioni installate contemporaneamente.

Puoi scegliere di tenerne una sola impostando PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" (o "php5-4", o anche tutte e due) e puoi scegliere i vari usi delle versioni con 

```
eselect php
```

Per esempio, puoi scegliere di usare php 5.3 per apache e php 5.4 a riga di comando.

----------

